# Great song lyrics!!!



## ds10 (Jan 31, 2009)

i heard this song that made me feel really good despite what i've been going through.it put a HUGE smile on my face.maybe it'll put a smile on yours........


See, I dont know why I liked you so much 
I gave you all, of my trust 
I told you, I loved you, now thats all down the drain 
Ya put me through pain, I wanna let u know how I feel 

[Chorus:] 
F*ck what I said it dont mean sh*t now 
F*ck the presents might as well throw em out 
F*ck all those kisses, they didn't mean jack 
F*ck you, you hoe, I dont want you back 

F*ck what I said it dont mean **** now 
F*ck the presents might as well throw em out 
F*ck all those kisses they didn't mean jack 
F*ck you, you hoe, I dont want you back 

[Verse 2:] 
You thought, you could 
Keep this sh*t from me, yeah 
Ya burnt b*tch, I heard the story 
Ya played me, ya even gave him h*ad 
Now ya askin for me back 
Ya just another act, look elsewhere 
Cuz ya done with me 

F*ck what I said it dont mean sh*t now 
F*ck the presents might as well throw em out 
F*ck all those kisses they didn't mean jack 
F*ck you, you hoe, I dont want you back 

F*ck what I said it dont mean sh*t now 
F*ck the presents might as well throw em out 
F*ck all those kisses they didn't mean jack 
F*ck you, you hoe, I dont want you back 

Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 

Ya questioned, did I care 
You could ask anyone, I even said 
Ya were my great one 
Now its, over, but I do admit I'm sad. 
It hurts real bad, I cant sweat that, cuz I loved a hoe 

F*ck what I said it dont mean sh*t now 
F*ck the presents might as well throw em out 
F*ck all those kisses they didn't mean jack 
F*ck you, you hoe, I dont want you back 

Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
Oh oh 
Uh huh yeah 
[Until the end]


----------



## ds10 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eamon is the name of the artist..."F*ck it-i dont want you back" is the name of the song...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ds10 said:


> Eamon is the name of the artist..."F*ck it-i dont want you back" is the name of the song...



Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking it was Rogers and Hammerstein. :rofl:


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

It's more for the female side of a break up, but Lily Allen has some great songs... I think she wrote them just for me


----------



## Private Eye Wife (May 8, 2009)

Lovely.


----------

